# In or near Cordoba?



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello, is anyone here in or near Cordoba? It would be nice to meet others who speak English. I have a pretty large farm here where I grow and distribute food to the poor.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

There are a handful of us living in the Córdoba, Fortín, Orizaba area. Do a search on my username--that should pull up lots of the posts and give you info. You can always PM us too.

Dan & Carmen


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Hello, is anyone here in or near Cordoba? It would be nice to meet others who speak English. I have a pretty large farm here where I grow and distribute food to the poor.


Interesting. How do you distribute and to whom?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 150 acres. I plant corn and beans and just drive up to the small villages with my truck.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Good to meet you Dan and Carmen. Perhaps you can come to the ranch and ride my burro.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Future Neighbors?*



Andreas_Montoya said:


> Good to meet you Dan and Carmen. Perhaps you can come to the ranch and ride my burro.


We've spent the past couple of summers in Orizaba, where my wife worked 29 years ago before we got married. Dan & Carmen invited us to meet them in Fortin this past summer but things didn't work out because of our tight schedule & car accident hassles. Still, would look forward to meeting you & them maybe next summer (2016) when we're there again. We've been talking seriously about settling there - it's a toss-up between Orizaba & Taxco, but she's a Jarocha which might decide the issue for us.

Appreciate your humanitarian work for the locals there. We try to do our part when there, too. It makes every trip worthwhile! Take care & the best of the holiday season to you all...


Dan & Felisa Hilbert
Broken Arrow, OK


----------

